# Run Diagnostics w/O diagnostic code reader on chrysler and dodge



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

On chrysler and dodge vehicles you can run OBD (On-board diagnostics) codes with out using a code reader. You can also allow automatic and some manual climate controls to run tests. Here are the links for instructions.

Main Link
http://www.allpar.com/fix/codes.html

80's-90's cars
http://www.allpar.com/fix/codes.html

Ptcruiser
http://www.ptcruizer.com/computer-codes.html

2000-2005
http://www.allpar.com/fix/computer-codes.html

Climate Control:
http://www.allpar.com/fix/codes-climate.html

I-hacked.com link:
http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/95/45/


----------

